# Speaker Placement problem (w/pictures)



## jwynne5227 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a pair of Polk Audio RTia5's and I am looking to try to place them optimally in our room, I did some research and from the Polk website they recommend using the rule of odds, so I've done that and placed them according to the results, but here's my problem 







































So as y'all can see from the pics (I tried to do a pan of the room) the speakers come out right by the love seat and recliner, there isn't a whole lot I can do with the placement of those, there's no room to put them anywhere else, so my question is, will the sound be affected much with them there? So much so that using the rule of odds won't be putting them in the optimal place with them there?? I mostly use them for movies if that helps, any advice would be appreciated, Thank You


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Personally I would just put them on either side of the system rack you have there about a foot from the wall and a foot and half from the rack. That way you will get a nice pan from the left to center to right speakers. You may want to move the lazyboy out of the way of the right speaker. and put the sub in the right corner to start and see how it sounds there.


----------



## jwynne5227 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Andre, sounds like a good idea, just to the right there is kind of an alcove where you first walk into the house, but I could place the sub in the corner just to right of and a little behind the listening position? Do you think corner placement is best, it's a PSW505, if that makes any difference??


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Sticking it in a corner will maginally help increase its output. However, to find the "best" place for it in your room will require some experimentation.


----------



## jwynne5227 (Mar 13, 2013)

I've tried doing the sub crawl before but I found it hard tell the difference, what would you suggest as material to listen to as I do it?


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

Perhaps the room you're in doesn't produce many peaks/nulls? When you do the sub crawl you can disconnect the main speakers so all you hear is the sub. That helped some for me. I just used some bass heavy reggae, something kind of repetitive...I thought it made it a bit easier to hear differences.


----------



## jwynne5227 (Mar 13, 2013)

Really good idea, when I first set the sub using an spl meter I had to do that because for some reason even though the crossover was set at 80hz my mains were producing so much bass during the test tones that I was having to turn the sub all the way down or else it was giving me too loud of a reading (thanks to AudiocRaver for helping me sort that one out) but now we've just put carpet down in the room so I'm back trying to tweak it again, but it sounds much better now with the carpet instead of hardwood floors, but I still feel the bass is weak from the sub especially after I ran the auto calibrate again, so I'll probably be changing the location


----------

